# Rocksprings mountain lion



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

These are a few of several photos I received via e-mail. The accompanying text says that the cat was killed approximately 10 miles west of Rocksprings.

I cannot vouch for authenticity of the photos or the text.

--SH


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

That is amazing. I wonder if It was really Rocksprings...it very well could be.


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

HEAVYDUTYCHEVY said:


> That is amazing. I wonder if It was really Rocksprings...it very well could be.


Could have been. There are several diffrent pictures of Mountain Lions in the feed store in Rocksprings that have all been supposabley killed around Rocksprings. There is one mounted in a glass box also, but cant remeber if it came from around there or not.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I hunt on the collins ranch outside of RockSprings and we had several debates about the possibility of a mountain lion on our place because the deer just dissappeared on the back portion of our lease the last half of the deer season.

several guys and several sittings without seeing any deer back there and in the front of the lease you would see 10 to 20 deer per sitting.

sure would like to findout a little more about exactly where this animal was killed.


----------



## TimOub007 (Jun 10, 2005)

You'd be suprised where you find these things.

About 15 years ago, a fella on my lease in Newton County shot one that I recall was bigger than the one in the photos. I'd have never thought they were in East Texas. This one was a tom, and we are pretty confident that a female and some kittens were around too.

Take care,
Tim


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

It sure could have been Rocksprings, there are definately cats in that area. But the way those fella's dress sure doesn't look very Texan. Just my opinion. That kind of gear is looks northern to me.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

TimOub007 said:


> You'd be suprised where you find these things.
> 
> About 15 years ago, a fella on my lease in Newton County shot one that I recall was bigger than the one in the photos. I'd have never thought they were in East Texas. This one was a tom, and we are pretty confident that a female and some kittens were around too.
> 
> ...


I talked to a man at Oshman's a couple of years ago who had bought his two boys a couple of mouth calls to play with while visiting relatives near Longview. They talked him into taking them out into the woods with the calls and suceeded in calling in a bobcat and mountain lion. He saiod he never knew they were in the area either. The assistant manager told me that he had heard them in the Longview area but had never seen them.


----------



## B2 (Jun 11, 2004)

Borderbandit said:


> It sure could have been Rocksprings, there are definately cats in that area. But the way those fella's dress sure doesn't look very Texan. Just my opinion. That kind of gear is looks northern to me.


Well then what about the Cowboy hat, pardner?


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Your right about that one bud, but I don't see to many people in that neck of the woods wearing that other headgear. Just looks like colder weather type stuff to me. Pard. I'll call Stan Cottle up at Country Boy's Feed and Supply and see if he's heard anything about (or seen) this puddy tat.


B2 said:


> Well then what about the Cowboy hat, pardner?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Re: I'd have never thought they were in East Texas*

In East Texas they are called "painters" (panthers)


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

KevinA said:


> I hunt on the collins ranch outside of RockSprings and we had several debates about the possibility of a mountain lion on our place because the deer just dissappeared on the back portion of our lease the last half of the deer season.
> 
> several guys and several sittings without seeing any deer back there and in the front of the lease you would see 10 to 20 deer per sitting.
> 
> sure would like to findout a little more about exactly where this animal was killed.


Based on my personal experience, you DEFINITELY have a cat on your place. Deer are there one minute, and gone the next. And they won't come back until the cat moves on. Usually a few days to a week. But, if the hunting stays good he/she might hang around longer.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

There was one killed in San Saba earlier this deer season.


Jeff


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

AL-umineum said:


> There was one killed in San Saba earlier this deer season.
> 
> Jeff


Al-umineum,

The lion killed in San Saba. You sure of that? I started hunting San Saba this year, changed leases from Graham Texas. Deer are far more plentiful, but the number of hunters is overwhelming. I can't see how a mountain lion could withstand the hunting pressure.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

One has been spotted twice this year on my lease. Each sighting was on opposite ends of the ranch. Webb county, near Laredo.


----------



## AL-umineum (Jul 16, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> Al-umineum,
> 
> The lion killed in San Saba. You sure of that? I started hunting San Saba this year, changed leases from Graham Texas. Deer are far more plentiful, but the number of hunters is overwhelming. I can't see how a mountain lion could withstand the hunting pressure.


We have 4 hunters on 1200 acres(and usually only 2 of us there at a time). My buddy killed an axis doe this weekend(she came out in a group of 3 axis does and 1 WT buck). My buddy said the pictures of the cat are at one of the gas stations(locally owned........sells rifle shell...LOL).

Jeff


----------



## MAROON (Oct 12, 2005)

lions are for the most part nocturnal, hence the reason they could live in San Saba and no one would see them.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

There has been a cat spotted twice this hunting season on Medina Base Annex in San Antonio.....I would've never imagined one to be there..but two were spotted about 7 or 8 years ago...and then this year one has been seen twice outta of the same stand by two differant people....not sure if that is why the hunting is so difficult there or not...but sure wouldn't have expected that....


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

I am 30 miles south of rocksprings on 674, we have seen one twice this season about 5 miles apart.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

cj9271 said:


> I am 30 miles south of rocksprings on 674, we have seen one twice this season about 5 miles apart.


He is more likely then not DOA!


----------



## Teksyn (Aug 20, 2005)

Afellow hunter got pics of one on his game cam a few years ago on our lease in Bleakwood. Newton county.


----------



## Third Bar Slim (May 21, 2004)

Well...I am 99.9% positive I know the guy in the cowboy hat. We were fraternity brothers at SWT back in the early 90's, but he was younger and I haven't talked to him in years. I'm waiting on some return phone calls for a positive ID.


----------



## SWTMCKELLER (Feb 21, 2005)

My dad's buddy hunts just south of Rocksprings and has seen a couple of mountain lions on his place. Not sure the name of the ranch he's on though


----------



## SWTMCKELLER (Feb 21, 2005)

My dad's buddy hunts just south of Rocksprings and has seen a couple of mountain lions on his place. Not sure the name of the ranch he hunts though


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

*pic?*

Take a close look at the pic of the paw. Even retractable claws show when relaxed. Its hard to say for sure but it looks like this cat has been de-clawed. Perhaps someone released a pet cat.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Sea-Slug--ur right it does look that way--may have escaped!--lots of "pets" out that way! --Be packin the ol 44!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

AL-uminieum, where are you guys there around San Saba. I have a place at Locker, 7 miles north of Richland Springs. Are those free range axis? There was a lion killed last year at the beginning of season between Locker and San Saba off of highway 500. The pics are in lots of the stores down in the area. Is it possible the lion you are takling about was killed last year? Thanks, Activescrape


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

I hunt on a lease 30 miles from Rockspring on hwy55 going toward Sanora, I talked to some trappers on our lease one day passing through, they said they are in the area every once in awhile and usually kill a deer and pass on to the next ranch. Said they usually like to hang around canyons with water.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Well*

I've been hunting in Rocksprings for about 30 years and yes every now and then about every 6 to 8 years they kill one or one of the goverment hunters gets one kinda makes you check out your blind before you get in.

Good hunting and tight lines!


----------

